# Best graphic card for 1920 x 1080 Resolution?



## zavenger (May 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to build a computer which will allows me to run 

all current games at a good fps rate... (at maxed out setting)

I'm planning to connect it to my HDTV which will display 1920 x 1080...

What will be the ideal graphic card for me?

If possible I would want to save my money....

I'm deciding whether I should go for 9800GX2, 9800GTX, or 8800 Series?

My budget is around 1500..... If the graphic card is expensive then I

will have to cut the budget for other parts....

Also I have another question... please help me with this... (it might not related to the graphic card)

My monitor will be 120Hz and the TV itself supported auto motion plus... (which it supposed to display a smoother image)

My tv is listed here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889102208

Would the TV with 120Hz/Auto motion makes the graphic better? or it will look the same with or without 120Hz/Auto motion

Should I buy this TV because just because it does 120Hz/Auto motion? Or should I just go with regular HDTV?

I will be using this TV mainly as my computer monitor... Therefore, if it doesn't improve any graphic at all then there is no point...

Thank you!


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

What pc do you currently have and what are the specs, also the make and model and wattage of the powersupply. The psu will need to be a quality 600w or higher for an 8800/9800.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Also are you going to be useing it for gaming? Almost any modern videocard can achieve 1920x1080.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My girlfriend's PC, which is hooked up to my TV, does 1920x1080 progressive using just a 6800GT.


----------



## zavenger (May 13, 2008)

I am planning to build a PC mainly for gaming but I want to use my TV as a monitor...

My CPU will be E8500

with 4 GB of ram ... The PSU that I'm looking at is Corsair 750W...

I'm wondering whether I should go with 9800GTX/9800GX2/2-8800Ultra

If i want to run at 1920 x 1080... Which would be the best for gaming? 

Thank you


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

go for the gx2


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

yea gx2


----------



## Dragonchaser (Jun 30, 2010)

Is there a good 1920 x 1080 graphic card with no fan? Not for gaming, just for average business use. Brandnew W7 64-bit PC.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Most modern built in motherboard gpu's support 1920x1080. Actual graphics cards with no fans on the heat sink still get very hot and are not recommended.


----------



## Dragonchaser (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Emosun,
Even if they get very hot and even if it's not recommended, would you agree those graphics cards are still OK for your average user?


----------

